# 17 Year Old Girl Rides A Lamborghini from School - Reaction video



## SkyFall (Jun 19, 2012)

Pretty touching video, nice to see that people give back after they succeed  one day I swear I will do the same


----------



## Daniel A. (Mar 20, 2011)

Really great !!!!!!


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

Very nice,

but the guy is crazy to drive that in Times Square.


----------



## Jungle (Feb 17, 2010)

"All profits from this video will be donated to her college fund. Infact, I will double it"

So long as this doesn't turn creepy, it's all good.


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

wow.


----------

